# Security Test



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I'm not sure how intrusive this little test is, but I ran it and it was quite interesting, it checks I/E for security on your PC and recomends changes if needed.

I ran it and all was well, try it !
HERE it is...Rhett

PS, I had no security holes


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Hi rhett...

Well I'm not really too sure that it can run an IE test or a check without being intrusive...
I think what bothers me most about these diagnostic things is just the fact that values are changed and keys are created in the systems REG.

For whatever it's worth this IE5.5sp2 had no vulnerabilities.

File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][2].TXT
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/INFO[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/PROGRA~1/COMMON~1/SYMANT~1/VIRUSD~1/20020626.020/NVX~0012.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/BROWSER_OS[1].JS
File Opened : C:/PROGRA~1/COMMON~1/SYMANT~1/VIRUSD~1/20020626.020/NVX~0013.TMP
File Opened : C:/PROGRA~1/COMMON~1/SYMANT~1/VIRUSD~1/20020626.020/NVX~0014.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/BROWSER_PROPS[1].JS
File Opened : C:/PROGRA~1/COMMON~1/SYMANT~1/VIRUSD~1/20020626.020/NVX~0015.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/HEAD_LOOK_AT2[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/TAB_BROWSER[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/WXMZ0DER/LINE_CORNER_TLEFT[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/LINE_TOP[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/BUMP[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/WXMZ0DER/LINE_LEFT[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/LINE_CORNER_BRIGHT[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/LINE_BOTTOM[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/RED_ARROW_RIGHT[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/BUMP[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/WXMZ0DER/IMG_HACKER_NECK[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/LINE_RIGHT[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/LINE_CORNER_BLEFT[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/WXMZ0DER/WHAT_ELSE_FIND[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/TAB_SOFT_MONITOR[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/LINE_CORNER_TRIGHT[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][1].TXT
File Opened : C:/PROGRA~1/COMMON~1/SYMANT~1/VIRUSD~1/20020626.020/NVX~0017.TMP
File Opened : C:/PROGRA~1/COMMON~1/SYMANT~1/VIRUSD~1/20020626.020/NVX~0016.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/INSTRUCTIONS[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/PROGRA~1/COMMON~1/SYMANT~1/VIRUSD~1/20020626.020/NVX~0018.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/ROLLOVER2[1].JS
File Opened : C:/PROGRA~1/COMMON~1/SYMANT~1/VIRUSD~1/20020626.020/NVX~0019.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/WXMZ0DER/QUESTION_MARK[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/HEAD_MY_TRICKS[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/BG_RIGHT[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/INDEX[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][2].TXT
File Opened : C:/PROGRA~1/COMMON~1/SYMANT~1/VIRUSD~1/20020626.020/NVX~0020.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/IMG_HACKER[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/WXMZ0DER/HEAD_BH_COOKIE[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/ARROW_RIGHT[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/BUT_GET_COOKIE[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/INDEX[2].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][1].TXT
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/HEAD_BH_CLIPBOARD1[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/WXMZ0DER/BUT_READ_CLIPBOARD[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/ARROW_LEFT[1].GIF
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/Streams
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/ITBarLayout
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/DISPLAY_RESULT[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][2].TXT
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/HOW_TO_FIX2[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/TRICK_INFO2[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/WXMZ0DER/B_C_P_BACKGROUND[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/PUP_CLOSE_WINDOW[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/PUP_ARE_YOU_LARGE[1].GIF
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults/0/Order
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults/0
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults/0
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults/
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/History
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/ITBarLayout
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/DISPLAY_RESULT[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][1].TXT
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0/Window_Placement
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0/CabView
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0/Order
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][2].TXT
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/History
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0/Order
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKCR/Directory
Value modified : HKCR/Directory/Order
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0/MRUList
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0/a
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/Fonts
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/RECENT/SUPPORT.HLP.LNK
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0
Value modified : HKCR/Directory/Order
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0/Order
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKCR/Directory
Value modified : HKCR/Directory/Order
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion
Value modified : HKCR/Directory/Order
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0
Key Created : HKCR/Directory
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0
Value modified : HKCR/Directory/Order
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0/Order
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/MyComputer/NameSpace
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/Desktop/NameSpace
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/User Shell Folders
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D/InProcServer32/FullScreen
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/TST6034.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/TST6034.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/H2R6034.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/H2R6033.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/MS3804.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/INDEX[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][1].TXT
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/BUT_LAUNCH_PROGRAM[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/WXMZ0DER/HEAD_BH_PROGRAM[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/CAMT6T09.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/CAEBMRY1.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/CACQ3QWM.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/CAOZGP45.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/CATN17WW.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/CA214TY5.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/CANHIXU9.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/CACW4GZ4.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/CAGPM7GP.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/CAYZU1A1.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/CAZHM37N.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/CA4HQ7OP.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/CAZTGVA0.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/CAZ4NT4C.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/CA23DZGK.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/CADMKO4T.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/CAS94BGZ.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/CATVRF1K.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/CA4T5QS9.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/CATJS6VW.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/CAS9F24J.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/CAMHPFNZ.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/CAA1AXYF.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/CAJTGQGB.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/CAE3CHIE.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/CACTMN85.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/CA0WAZ9L.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/CAMY3L0P.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/CA0D7ZD6.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/CAC3W70N.HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/DISPLAY_RESULT[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][2].TXT
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/FullScreen
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/INDEX[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][1].TXT
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/HEAD_BH_FILE[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/BUT_RUN_CHECK[1].GIF
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/History
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/ITBarLayout
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][2].TXT
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/WXMZ0DER/DISPLAY_RESULT[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/WXMZ0DER/EXTSP[1].TXT%00EXTSP.EXE
Value modified : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/FullScreen
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/NotifyDownloadComplete
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/History
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D/InProcServer32
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D/InProcServer32/ITBarLayout
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D/InProcServer32/0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046/InprocServer32/01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046/InprocServer32/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D/InProcServer32/1.1
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046/InprocServer32
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][1].TXT
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046/InprocServer32/History
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/TSTB0F0.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/H2RB0F1.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/H2RB0F0.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/MS4316.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/TSTB0F0.TMP
Value modified : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar/WebBrowser/International/Scripts/3/Shell/Order
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046/InprocServer32/01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Value modified : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults//Window_Placement
Value modified : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults//CabView
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046/InprocServer32/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D/InProcServer32/1.1
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][2].TXT
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046/InprocServer32/History
Value modified : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults//FullScreen
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046/InprocServer32/FullScreen
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/INDEX[2].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][1].TXT
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/HEAD_BH_WEBPAGE[1].GIF
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D/InProcServer32/1.1
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046/InprocServer32/01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D/InProcServer32/1.1
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D/InProcServer32/1.1
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D/InProcServer32/1.1/Window_Placement
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D/InProcServer32/1.1/CabView
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046/InprocServer32/0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32/Order
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046/InprocServer32/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults/
Key Created : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics
Key Created : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/ITBarLayout
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults/
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults/
Value modified : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults//Window_Placement
Value modified : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults//CabView
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/ITBarLayout
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383
Value modified : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults//Order
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults/
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/History
Value modified : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults//FullScreen
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/DISPLAY_RESULT[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][2].TXT
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/FullScreen
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/INDEX[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][1].TXT
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/HEAD_BH_SECURITY[1].GIF
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/ITBarLayout
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32/Order
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32/Window_Placement
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32/CabView
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults/
Key Created : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/History
Key Created : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults/
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults/
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults/
Value modified : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults//Window_Placement
Value modified : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults//CabView
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/ITBarLayout
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383
Value modified : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults//Order
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/History
Key Created : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/DISPLAY_RESULT[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][2].TXT
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/FullScreen
Key Created : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults/
Value modified : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults//Window_Placement
Value modified : HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/ZoneMap/ProtocolDefaults//CabView
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/ITBarLayout
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/History
Key Created : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/DISPLAY_RESULT[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][1].TXT
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/4.0/FullScreen
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32/Window_Placement
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32/CabView
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/4.0/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/4.0/01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/4.0/ITBarLayout
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/4.0/0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32/Order
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32
Key Created : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/4.0
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/4.0/History
Key Created : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/4.0
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/DISPLAY_RESULT[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][2].TXT
Value modified : HKCR/Interface/D30C1661-CDAF-11D0-8A3E-00C04FC9E26E/TypeLib/ITBarLayout
Value modified : HKCR/Interface/D30C1661-CDAF-11D0-8A3E-00C04FC9E26E/TypeLib/0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/Order
Key Created : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics
Value modified : HKCR/Interface/D30C1661-CDAF-11D0-8A3E-00C04FC9E26E/TypeLib/01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics
Key Created : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/Window_Placement
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/CabView
Value modified : HKCR/Interface/D30C1661-CDAF-11D0-8A3E-00C04FC9E26E/TypeLib/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][1].TXT
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32/History
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/FullScreen
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/MS4725.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/TSTF180.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/TSTF176.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/H2RF176.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/H2RF175.TMP
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32/FullScreen
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/FullScreen
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/INDEX[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][2].TXT
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/BUT_ACCESS_HD[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/WXMZ0DER/HEAD_BH_HD[1].GIF
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/ITBarLayout
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Key Created : HKCU/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32/Window_Placement
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32/CabView
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/4.0
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/ITBarLayout
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32/Order
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/History
Key Created : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/DISPLAY_RESULT[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][1].TXT
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/OXM3K5QV/FAVS[1].EML
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/[2]
File Opened : C:/PROGRA~1/COMMON~1/SYMANT~1/VIRUSD~1/20020626.020/NVX~0021.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/DOSTUFF.VBS
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/WBK62.TMP
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/.DAT
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/[1]
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/WBK61.TMP
File Opened : C:/PROGRA~1/COMMON~1/SYMANT~1/VIRUSD~1/20020626.020/NVX~0023.TMP
File Opened : C:/PROGRA~1/COMMON~1/SYMANT~1/VIRUSD~1/20020626.020/NVX~0022.TMP
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/History
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/NAV95_50_AP1
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/NotifyDownloadComplete
Value modified : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32/FullScreen
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/CONCLUSION[1].HTM
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/COOKIES/[email protected][2].TXT
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/UU5B727U/HEAD_CONCLUSION_A[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/0ZKPCVW3/HEAD_CONCLUSION_B[1].GIF
File Opened : C:/WINDOWS/TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES/CONTENT.IE5/WXMZ0DER/IMG_ARROW_STAN[1].GIF
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/4.0/CabView
Key Created : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/4.0
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/MRUListEx
Key Created : HKCR/CLSID/1A9BA3A0-143A-11CF-8350-444553540000/InProcServer32
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/Window_Placement
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/FullScreen
Value modified : HKCU/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics/FullScreen


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

btw... I went ahead and copy pasted the suggestions and fixes that they recomend should a Browser be found to have security leaks/vulnarabilities or whatever.

Solution: Clipboard Reading Hack 


Vendor Solution: Not available at this time 
Workaround: Disable paste operations via script: Select Internet Options from the Tools menu. Select the Security tab, and click the Custom Level button. Select Disable under "Allow paste operations via script." 
More Info: CVE ID: Currently unavailable Bugtraq: 3862 



If a window with a Qualys logo appears automatically, you are vulnerable. This is an executable file that was opened without your first being prompted.

If a "File Download" dialog box appears referencing a text (.txt) file, then you are also vulnerable. To continue the test, select "Open this file from its current location", and click "OK". A security warning may appear. Click "OK".

If a "File Download" dialog box appears referencing a .tmp or a .exe file, then you are secure. Click "Cancel" to close the dialog box.

Solution: File Execution Hack 


Vendor Solution: Follow the instructions in the vendor bulletin listed at Microsoft Bulletin MS02-023. 
Workaround: Follow the instructions in the vendor bulletin. 
More Info: CVE ID: CAN-2001-0727 Bugtraq: 3578 





Solution: Security Zone Spoofing Hack 


Vendor Solution: Not available at this time from Microsoft. 
Workaround: At this time the only workaround is to disable active scripting. However, if you disable active scripting you will lose important functionality on some Web sites, including this Web Browser Check. We recommend that you wait for the patch from Microsoft, and install it when it is available. 

If you choose to disable active scripting, select Internet Options from the Tools menu. Select the Security tab, and click the Custom Level button. Select Disable under Active Scripting, click OK. 

*To reinstate active scripting, go back to the instructions above and select Enable under Active Scripting, click OK.

More Info: CVE ID: Currently unavailable Bugtraq: Currently unavailable 

If a folder labeled "Your_Stuff" appears automatically on your desktop or a "File Download" dialog box appears referencing a JPEG (.jpeg) or visual basic script (.vbs) file, then you are also vulnerable and attackers can access files on your computer.

To continue the test, select Run this program from its current location, and click OK.

If an "Open With" dialog box appears asking you to select a program to use for opening a temporary (.tmp) file, then you are secure. Click Cancel to close the dialog box. 

A small window will appear as part of this test, please close it when you are finished with the test.

This test might trigger a virus alert from your anti-virus software. This test is safe and will not cause any harm to your computer.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I think you better buy a new pc, hook it up and just stare at it 

Anything you do will make changes, are we a little paranoid ?? 

Perhaps the scariest thing you downloaded was that little program that tells you whats going on !

Relax, big brother doesn't have time for you, he is to busy chasing after me !!  ...Rhett


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

rhett, rhett, rhett .... 

We all know that a systems REG is an everchanging and expanding thing of beauty  Other than the fact that the larger the REG becomes while changes are made and new keys are created with downloaded 3rd party software and all these diagnostic tests will in time slow things down over time... it's just the way that it is.

3rd party program downloads may cause conflict with other previous downloads and we all live with that... IMO and from my limited knowledge of 3rd party downloaded apps, I've seen a few systems become unstable by 3rd party app happy download users. I know that you have too.... and anyone cruisin the real help boards will see that as well. 

scanreg /restore at the prompt ... LOL

The reason I use a download manager and uninstaller is because then I need not be concerned about if a program I downloaded has an uninstall engine or not ... whenever I want it gone it leaves excatly and completely as it came in. No worries about "I wonder if this download left a trail of junk that did not uninstall" .... One click of a button and its ALL gone bye bye.  

I know that you are not a "3rd party app download happy" kind of guy. .... so please don't go get all howdy on me now.  ... heck we have a new chat room now (thanks Mike) and we can always go duke it out in there.   

btw I am aware "this" diagnostic utility is not an installed 3rd party app..... there's no .exe files installed therefore requires no uninstall. .... Temp Internet Files is all 

Hey btw... Did your A/V program show up at all during this test? Mine never showed it's face


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

So if I'm not a D/L happy kind of guy?? Why is the "download file" dialog box burned in my screen ?

I never had my AV go off either, must be why they said "may" 
I use AVG, you use Norton...maybe McAfee gets it's goat 

Was in chat last night, no ducky ! I thought you'd be on a plane today..... Rhett


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rhettman5:_
> *So if I'm not a D/L happy kind of guy?? Why is the "download file" dialog box burned in my screen ?*


rhett but it said...

If a "File Download" dialog box appears referencing a text (.txt) file, then you are also vulnerable. To continue the test, select "Open this file from its current location", and click "OK". A security warning may appear. Click "OK".

and then it went on to say...

If a "File Download" dialog box appears referencing a .tmp or a .exe file, then you are secure. Click "Cancel" to close the dialog box.

So I took that to mean....

If a "File Download" dialog box appears referencing a text *.txt file*= bad news ... and that if what appears is a*.tmp or a .exe file*= good news

see now thats how I understood that to work but only if they mean what they say and say what they mean. 

now the one that I got a kick out of was the *Security Zone Spoofing Hack* 

mostly because they say...

*Vendor Solution: Not available at this time from Microsoft.*

but this is what's really way

*Workaround: At this time the only workaround is to disable active scripting. However, if you disable active scripting you will lose important functionality on some Web sites, including this Web Browser Check.*

and well of course we would never get to see this "Web Browser Check" function at all if we had "disabled active scripting" now would we? 

But the best suggestion they gave was...

*"We recommend that you wait for the patch from Microsoft, and install it when it is available"*

See that's why I don't really worry... they make good sound recomendations like * wait for the patch * I believe they may have some great influence with the Microsoft people... heck I know it's all true because I read all about it on the INTERNET.


----------

